# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط التحفة السنية في السياسة الشرعية لمن ؟

## ابن رشد الحفيد

لدي مخطوط تحت عنوان:
التحفة السنية في سياسة الرعية؟
دون ذكر اسم المؤلف لا ادري هل من احد يعرف صاحب هذه المخطوطة

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ممكن ترفع صفحة منه .

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

في الحقيقة اخي الكريم هذا المخطوط صورته شخصيا بالة تصوير  لا اعرف كيف يمكن رفعه 
لو تفضلت بارسال عنوانك msn لي سأرسله لك وبالتالي تستطيع رفعه 
هذا المخطوط بقلم مؤلفه

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

صوره على اسنكر في اي مكتب طباعة ثم يمكنك وضعه في فلاش ومن ثم رفعه عن طريق موقع تحميل الى المنتدى ...

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

جاء في  فهرس مخطوطات المدينة المنورة في ليدن :
التحفة السنية في سياسة الرعيّة . الشيخ التميمي المغربي (ت 1190هـ) كتب بخط يده قائلاً : بخط مؤلفها المشطوب اسمه ظلماً . وهي بخط المؤلِّف ، كتبها في عام 1026هـ ، شُطب اسمه أيضاً في الخاتمة بواسطة شيخ أراد أن ينسب لنفسه شرف تأليفها ، الخط مقروء وصفحاتها سبع وثلاثون .

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

شكرا لك على المعلومة ساحاول في المستقبل ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

شكرا لك عبد الرحمان حمراني
هذا المخطوط املك صورة منه ونسخ فعلا عام 1026 وبالذات يوم الخميس جمادى الثاني
لكن تساؤلي كم كان عمر التميمي المغربي حين ألف هذا الكتاب اذا كانت وفاته عام 1190
وكم عاش التميمي؟
بعملية حسابية بسيطة عاش التميمي اكثر من174 سنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهذا فيه نظر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

هذه البيانات التي جلبتها لك منسوخة من الفهرس المذكور.
ونحتاج إلى رؤية المخطوط ومعاينة خطه ومقارنته مع خطوط علماء تلك الحقبة ، وأؤيد ما ذكره الشيخ الكيلاني  سابقا.

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

تمنيت لو يساعدني احد على  رفع صور من هذا المخطوط بارسال عنوانه لي msn وسأرسله له أما أنا فلا اعرف طريقة رفعه 

 والسلام

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> تمنيت لو يساعدني احد على  رفع صور من هذا المخطوط بارسال عنوانه لي msn وسأرسله له أما أنا فلا اعرف طريقة رفعه 
> 
>  والسلام


سأرسل لك ايميلي وسأرفع لك المخطوط

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

السلام 
لق ارسلت لك بض صور المخوط هل وصلتكم

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

نعم وصلت وسارفعها حالا شكرا ....

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

قمت بتصغيرها ورفعها بسبب حجم الصورة الكبير

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

شكرا لك على هذهالخدمة
التحفة السنية في سياسة الرعيّة . الشيخ التميمي المغربي (ت 1190هـ) كتب بخط يده قائلاً : بخط مؤلفها المشطوب اسمه ظلماً . وهي بخط المؤلِّف ، كتبها في عام 1026هـ ، شُطب اسمه أيضاً في الخاتمة بواسطة شيخ أراد أن ينسب لنفسه شرف تأليفها ، الخط مقروء وصفحاتها سبع وثلاثون
لكن تساؤلي كم كان عمر التميمي المغربي حين ألف هذا الكتاب اذا كانت وفاته عام 1190
وكم عاش التميمي؟
بعملية حسابية بسيطة عاش التميمي اكثر من174 سنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهذا فيه نظر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

يظهر لي والله أعلم أن اسم مؤلفها هو:
محمد بن محمد ... المالكي !
ويبدو من آخر سطر في كتابه أنه كان عالما بالحساب والفلك.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> شكرا لك على هذهالخدمة
> التحفة السنية في سياسة الرعيّة . الشيخ التميمي المغربي (ت 1190هـ) كتب بخط يده قائلاً : بخط مؤلفها المشطوب اسمه ظلماً . وهي بخط المؤلِّف ، كتبها في عام 1026هـ ، شُطب اسمه أيضاً في الخاتمة بواسطة شيخ أراد أن ينسب لنفسه شرف تأليفها ، الخط مقروء وصفحاتها سبع وثلاثون
> لكن تساؤلي كم كان عمر التميمي المغربي حين ألف هذا الكتاب اذا كانت وفاته عام 1190
> وكم عاش التميمي؟
> بعملية حسابية بسيطة عاش التميمي اكثر من174 سنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهذا فيه نظر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هو يقصد أن التميمي المغربي هذا اطلع على الكتاب بعد شطب اسم مؤلفها لا أنه هو الذي ألفها، ثم كتب على الجانب الأيسر ما ترى. ولو راجعت الجملة جيدا لعلمت أنه يقول: الشيخ التميمي كتب بخط يده الجملة التي نصها: بخط مؤلفها المشطوب اسمه ظلماً
الخلاصة أن التميمي هو كاتب التعليق لا كاتب الكتاب.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ما تفضل به الشيخ الحمراني اظنه الصواب بدليل انه قال تاليف كاتبها فقير رحمة ربه محمد بن محمد المالكي لطف الله به وكذا ذكر ذلك في اخر الكتاب .
ثم ان قوله بخط مؤلفها المشطوب ...اظن ان خطه يختلف عن خط الاصل التي كتب تحتها باللغة الانجليزية ولو تفضل احد بترجمتها ربما زال اللبس .
حاول اخي الفاضل ان تقراء الكتاب وتتمعن فيه فستجد حتما ولو عبارة تدلك على مؤلفها اما من كتاب الفه او احال اليه او اشار الى شيخه او طلابه ...

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> حاول اخي الفاضل ان تقراء الكتاب وتتمعن فيه فستجد حتما ولو عبارة تدلك على  مؤلفها اما من كتاب الفه او احال اليه او اشار الى شيخه او طلابه ...


أحسنت شيخنا الكريم .. القول ما قلتَ.

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذا الهدي

----------

